# Protnix causing spasms?



## 22923 (Aug 8, 2005)

I've been recently diagnosed with GERD and have been put on 2 protonix a day. I get really bad pains in the middle of my chest and stomach either right before i eat or right after. I talked to my dr about it and he thinks it is panic related. Could the protonix be causing esophogeal spasms? Has anyone ever had problems like this? I am so scared.


----------



## 13977 (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi my doctor also gave me Protonix today, this is a scary situation, I feel like my heart rate goes up...I'm still up, because i'm scared Going to bed to early, I dont want to have a spasm, I had one early this morning I ended up at the ER they gave me a EKG, a chest Xray,they did my blood. and everything came out fine. the doctor said I had a esophagus spasm. is been two weeks since I started to feel ill by this, and I just wanted to go away. Do you feel like you liquid goes up your esophagus?


----------



## 13977 (Aug 11, 2005)

You know what? I do think that Protonix Is causing esophogeal spasms, that's why I decided not to take that stuff again. I was fine until I took ZEGERID.brand name. (omeprazole) is the same as Protonix. after taking it for seven day's I stop. and this doctor gave me this protonix. I thought no way i'm taking this again. I'm taking mylanta right now but I feel like I have liquiet going up my esophagus it feels terrible I had to sleep with 3 pillows, i'm scare sleeping on my back right now. I dont want to wake up, with a big problem. I hope you get better soonTake CareAngel


----------



## 22923 (Aug 8, 2005)

It only really does it when i take two, if i take one it doesn't do it. He put me on xanax because he thought they might be panic attacks and it worked really well except it put me to sleep. Yes I do feel like there's liquid coming up, but I usually dismiss it as sensation, since my stomach is really high up. I also just had knee surgery and spend most of my time laying down, which isn't good for reflux.


----------



## 13977 (Aug 11, 2005)

farblefumble, are you still taking the protonix?I took it for two day's and I feel like my throat was closing so I got scared and stop taking them. i'm only suppose to take one a day. I'm trying to be brave, I will give it a second chance tomorrow, My doctor also gave me xenax for my attacks. are you able to eat? I can't eat? today I try to eat scramble eggs and only took 3 scoops, very small bites, and I started to get chest paings feels like the food just sticks there. and it hurts. So I created a bad panic attack. and had to take a xenax. I wish you a great weekend and I hope you are feeling much betterTake Care


----------

